
Poor Guy Accidentally Steals and Then Destroys $300M Worth of Ether - Dowwie
https://gizmodo.com/poor-guy-accidentally-steals-and-then-destroys-300-mil-1820251726
======
Dowwie
see: [http://cryptocentral.info/topic/1794/parity-wallet-
critical-...](http://cryptocentral.info/topic/1794/parity-wallet-critical-
security-alert)

